# Question about clarifiers...



## MacChamp07 (Mar 8, 2008)

I got an 8x Specialty archery lens with a small black dot that I really enjoy shooting, though i'm in quite a dilemma with it. When I use a green clarifier, I REALLY like the clarity. I can see the baby x on the vegas target which really helps my concentration, but I CANNOT see the black dot whatsoever, so it's hard to be sure how steady im holding. When I take out the clarifier and put in the smallest peep I have, the dot comes back into view but the clarity is no where near as good. Is there another clarifier I should try that will make the lens clear and the dot visible? Or am I just gonna have to decide between clarity and ability to see my dot?

Thanks


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> Or am I just gonna have to decide between clarity and ability to see my dot?


That, unfortunately, may be the answer to your question. Have you tried using a bigger dot for starters? From what I've seen a larger dot is usually needed with the higher power clarifiers for starters. 

Secondly, some like to keep the target slightly blurry because it doesn't show your own movement quite as readily, hence making it easier to continue aiming through the shot without tensing up. 

The other option may be to try playing around with the green (#2) clarifier instead in conjunction with a smaller aperture. The smaller aperture in a less powerful clarifier may still give you a clear picture without washing out the dot quite as much as a #3 clarifier.

Few ideas to try...............

>>-------->


----------



## 788fan (Mar 1, 2005)

I would stick with the green clarifier and choose a smaller aperture size, this will usually bring the aiming dot clearer. I use a green 1/16 clarifier. the picture is slightly blurry but I see the ring on my lens well. hope it works for you.


----------



## camomano (Sep 20, 2006)

For my old tired eyes, I found no clarifier that would clear the dot/pin. So this year I went with a 'thick' ring instead. It's a marked improvement. The thickness still allows me to "align" the sight with the x which is crystal clear. Also, I can devote full concentration on the x with nothing blocking it. May not work for everyone, but it works great for me.


----------



## Rshooter (Jul 15, 2005)

i to like 8x, but to see everthing clear i use true spot. the whole target is clear and i center the circle. love it.


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

green #2 clarifier, 3/32" with 8x clarifies very well. no way with a smaller sized clarifier..it cuts down on the light especially shooting indoors. the circle worked really well, but i've added an lp light with a .019 fiber. i can still see the "x" and scores have improved slightly.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Currently I use a green clarifier with a 8x lens. It is clear but how do I bring the dot in CLOSER to me so it is larger and I can see the X ring closer?


----------



## oldgeez (Sep 29, 2002)

i am now using that red 3/32" clarifier and 8x, and it is much much better..perfect image. the experiment with the 10x lens and the 1/32" clarifier (another $23) was a total failure. i can now see the outline of the gold, but noooo definition at all. everything is blurry and the lens is so strong, there is no red. if i don't get any feedback, i'm going to scrap the whole thing and try and get a little back on my return. see ya, og


----------

